# Where do you get your morality?



## ambush80 (May 9, 2016)

http://www.yourmorals.org/


----------



## bullethead (May 15, 2016)

The United States Federal Bureau of Prisons released statistics on the religious affiliations of inmates:

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friend...ists-its-a-lot-smaller-than-we-ever-imagined/

Atheists comprise only 0.2% of the prison population.  Over 70% of inmates identify as Christian, which is close to the percentage of Christians in the population as a whole.  This indicates that Christians on average are no more or less lawful than followers of other faiths.

Declared atheists, on the other hand, comprise approximately 6% of the U.S. population, meaning that the incarceration rate of atheists is 30 times lower than the population rate.   This statistic destroys the Christian argument that morality can only come from a belief in God. It argues forcefully that because Christianity does not impart greater levels of morality, it is most likely a false religion.


----------



## ambush80 (May 16, 2016)

bullethead said:


> The United States Federal Bureau of Prisons released statistics on the religious affiliations of inmates:
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friend...ists-its-a-lot-smaller-than-we-ever-imagined/
> 
> ...



Yes. But believers will say that the scripture is not to blame but that it's being followed wrong, misunderstood, misinterpreted, wrongly discerned and that the point of belief is not to make people stop sinning but to be forgiven and thereby be given eternal life in Heaven.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 16, 2016)

How many discovered religion as a part of their incarceration, as opposed to being ardent followers before conviction? That's a pretty important factor that I didn't see addressed in the "article".


----------



## RH Clark (May 16, 2016)

bullethead said:


> The United States Federal Bureau of Prisons released statistics on the religious affiliations of inmates:
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friend...ists-its-a-lot-smaller-than-we-ever-imagined/
> 
> ...



What percentage of inmates were black or of other minority groups? You could just as easily conclude that minorities are less moral than any other group regardless of their personal religious affiliation.

It's simply a biased study meant to slander Christianity from the start.


----------



## bullethead (May 16, 2016)

RH Clark said:


> What percentage of inmates were black or of other minority groups? You could just as easily conclude that minorities are less moral than any other group regardless of their personal religious affiliation.
> 
> It's simply a biased study meant to slander Christianity from the start.


Regarding  your first paragraph,  I agree.
The bigger point is nobody has a lock on morals.
If a higher power wanted universal and absolute morals we would all have them. If morals were given to a chosen group it would show.
If a group claims their god has given them morals, the facts/stats for not back their claims. 
I'm not picking on anyone in particular,  just throwing it out there and it will stick where it fits.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 17, 2016)

RH Clark said:


> What percentage of inmates were black or of other minority groups? You could just as easily conclude that minorities are less moral than any other group regardless of their personal religious affiliation.
> 
> It's simply a biased study meant to slander Christianity from the start.


Is the study biased or are the conclusions made by the author biased?
If you remove all commentary and also allow for Striperr's very true observation above and just go by the numbers it still spells out that nobody has a lock on what we consider moral behavior.
We recognize that you personally haven't made any claims to superior Christian morality but we hear it all the time.


----------

